# Earth Augers: Echo vs Efco vs Tanaka



## BTY (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a new auger for post holes and planting in the summer and ice fishing in the winter. Does anyone have experience with Efco, Echo, or Tanaka augers and if so which one do you favor and why?


----------

